# Should I be Surprised.....Yes I was.



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

MAJA 1.. Deer 0

My Girl Maja is 9.5 mos old. Got her from a Breeder at 7.5mos

Been working with her on Basic Obed. We go down to the Back 40 (thats Texan for "woods"  ) in the afternoons after work to work, play and mostly get her worn out for the night.

One of her commands when wer'e walking off lead is"Halt". She has really been doing very well with it. It basically is my command for Stop everything don't move, however I haven't had a situation to test her with......Until tonight.

Like many of our GSD's, when she sees deer she gets very excited. Tonight I was watching for them should they show up... (trying to stay ahead of her). 

Well you can imagine when by the time I saw a herd about 100 yds ahead of me, she had already seen them and "off to the races".
Seemed like forever before I could get a "HALT" out of my mouth. 

Well it was as if she'd done it all her little life, she stopped dead in her tracks. (Now I did do that with my English Setter once, but he had an E collar on and it was accompanied by a Zap. He looked like a cartoon character stopping on all fours, but I digress..... So Maja looked back at me and started to go again when I let out another one. She stopped. I then called her back and by golley, she came running back to sit right in front of me. Needless to say, I was in Dog Daddy Proudness!! Gives me hope that our little training regimens will/have paid off.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whew...nice looking girl!! And great job on the recall training!


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, Kind of cool when it comes together like that. I probably shouldn't be so surprised but you never know till you know!!!

P.S. I guess that constant talking in her ear doesn't hurt much either.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

You should both be very proud!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh, she's beautiful! And such a good girl! We've had a bunch of deer in our pasture too so Stosh learned "woah". It's such a blast when he does it, although secretly, I don't mind too much when he runs with them just a little way.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Gosh, she's beautiful! And such a good girl! We've had a bunch of deer in our pasture too so Stosh learned "woah". It's such a blast when he does it, although secretly, I don't mind too much when he runs with them just a little way.


 
I'm with you on the secretly part except on our turf there are some cliffs and a ravine and I don't do rapelling anyore. By the way....weather in our parts was quite nippy today, how bout in Tyler?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations on a job well done. Your girl is beautiful, love the close up of her face!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep it was chilly- 36 for a high and kind of misty. We had a herding lesson in the afternoon and those temps made for some fast sheep!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful girl and congrats on the big milestone!

Mark


----------

